# Working in Italy- taxes? Help?



## Firenze98 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi- I'm a dual citizen Italian-American with the potential of moving to Italy for a great job with an Italian company. I own and plan to keep my properties in america.
What are the tax implications of taking this job...

A. As an Italian citizen?

B. As an American expat?

Help!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you are tax resident in Italy you pay taxes on world wide income. Citizenship doesn't really matter. It's one of the last tie breakers in the tax treaty but I can't imagine any humans get to that tie breaker. Plus being dual citizen it wouldn't apply to you.


----------



## Firenze98 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply! How is It different (if at all) from working in the US?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm not sure what you mean.

An Italian tax resident in the US wouldn't have any liability with Italy.

An Italian still resident in Italy would have taxes on employment in the US paid to the US. Plus potentially other issues.


----------



## Firenze98 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm from the us. Moving to Italy and working there for the first time. I'm just wondering how the taxes are different from what I'm used to in the us. Also, will I still need to pay additional taxes in the us while I'm working in Italy if I keep property in America?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You mean real estate? Rental income? Property tax?

The big difference you'll see is the social security contributions. Those will be much higher . The actual amount will depend on the type of contract.

There should be a social security agreement between the two countries. You might want to check if you can apply to remain under the US system for social security.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There is a Social Security treaty between the U.S. and Italy, but if an Italian citizen (dual or otherwise) is working for an Italian company in Italy, he/she will be contributing into the Italian system.

One piece of good news is that your Social Security contributions count in both countries in order to qualify for benefits. So, for example, when you retire you can go to U.S. Social Security and say "count my contributions to the Italian system," and they'll go gather your work history from their Italian counterparts, crunch the numbers, and calculate your monthly benefit.


----------

